# IGN: Vita is destined to sell better than 3DS



## prowler (Oct 24, 2011)

For better or for worse, Vita will be pitted against the Nintendo 3DS. But the comparison doesn't make a whole lot of sense, and even if you were to pit them against each other, *Vita is still destined to sell better*. That's because in addition to games (which Nintendo 3DS is still sorely lacking), it's also a much more powerful machine capable of doing a whole lot more than 3DS.

...

Nintendo isn't the primary competition for Sony this time around. The major complaint against something like Vita is that its space is being encroached upon by the phone and tablet market, and hence *the real competition for Vita will come from Apple and Android devices*. There's certainly something to be said about that. People are playing games on iOS in insane amounts. Hell, 30 million people play Angry Birds everyday. That poses a real problem for Sony.

...

When you combine everything the PlayStation Vita can do, it could easily make you wonder why it's been short-changed by many people in the gaming community. *The Nintendo 3DS is certainly not going to take the Vita out with N64 ports and tired, worn series. The iPhone and Android phones are in everyone's pockets, but who's going to play a competent first-person shooter or action-heavy games like Arkham City on them any time soon?* The Vita seems to be the best of both worlds – a technologically-advanced and connected handheld that's tailor-made for gamers.  Source
 Via







... No but really, just wanted to post a laughable IGN article.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 24, 2011)

> *The Nintendo 3DS is certainly not going to take the Vita out with N64 ports and tired, worn series.*



I agree with this, Nintendo needs new IP


----------



## emigre (Oct 24, 2011)

IGN AREW SO RIGHT!!! THEY KNOW WHAT HARCORE GAMERS WANT AND HARDCORE GAMERS WANT THE THE PS VITA! I'M HARDCORE MATURE GAMER WHO ONLY READS HARDCORE MATURE GAMING SITES!!!


----------



## Langin (Oct 24, 2011)

They know the future? 

Don't lemme laugh, trying to predict. it can turn ALL ways.


----------



## emigre (Oct 24, 2011)

In all seriousness I hope the work experience boy wrote that article, because it's mediocre article. It's the kind of thing I'd expect to see in blogs.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure thats true.
Look at how many pre-orders for the vita are made.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 24, 2011)

Why didn't you post this troll article? i know everyone knows this is one,but still...

Man, hate some of the media trying to portray Nintendo into something they never was while some people and even maybe some devs eat up.


----------



## Langin (Oct 24, 2011)

Alan John said:


> I'm pretty sure thats true.
> Look at how many pre-orders for the vita are made.



But still, it can turn all ways.... I am not against Vita(Well a bit but Final Fantasy X is my love on this console)

But still...


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 24, 2011)

I saw this on Nintendo3DSBlog...

I don't take things like this seriously, because they're obviously trolling. It just made me lose respect for IGN.

While the Vita looks... okay. I don't see it selling any better than the 3DS. Both lack games as of right now. By the end of Q1 2012, the 3DS will have more games great than needed, and the Vita will be launching with barely anything. That's what I think anyway.

Edit:

Also, it's the same thing with the DS and PSP. I remember everyone predicted the PSP to destroy the DS. I had a DS, and remembered I could not wait until the PSP came out. On paper, the DS had no chance... but it all comes down to games, and look how that war turned out. Just remember, the DS had no games at first too.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 24, 2011)

awssk8er said:


> While the Vita looks... okay. I don't see it selling any better than the 3DS. Both lack games as of right now. By the end of Q1 2012, the 3DS will have more games great than needed, and the Vita will be launching with barely anything. That's what I think anyway.


I don't know about that... The Vita has some pretty slick titles at launch (Uncharted, Little Deviants) which is, in my opinion, far better than what the 3DS launched with. While the 3DS isn't doing bad, Nintendo could be doing a lot better. I imagine the Vita could very well keep up with the 3DS' sales numbers in a few months, even though the 3DS has been on the market for a year by then.

On the other hand, the 3DS is getting some pretty nice titles this november, which will move a lot of units this season. When you add the 2012 line-up, you know this race is not over yet.

In defence of IGN: while they're quotes seem pretty fanboyish when taken out of context, they do have a point. Nintendo can't rely on ports like they could with the DS; the Vita will be much more of a competition than the PSP was. I also agree that the 3DS and Vita don't really compete each other (I think there's a market for both), but rather with other mobile devices like smartphones. Neither Nintendo nor Sony will be blown away by competition of other gaming handhelds. The smartphones are their biggest fear.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not sure about that, they are both marketed to different audiences. I think the 3DS will probably sell more as it is marketed toward old people and children who tend to pirate a lot less. Whereas Vita seems to be aimed at the same audience as the PSP, the tech savy young male. I have a 3DS and I'm going to buy a PSVita.


----------



## AkiroWolfman (Oct 24, 2011)

Man was this article written by some sort of PSVita loving 40 year old virgin because it looks like something you might see in a newspaper. IGN were fools to publish it. I like the 3DS and some of the "N64 and tired, worn series" are some of the best loved games of all time. PSVita will be good but its not going to be perfect nothing is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 24, 2011)

AkiroWolfman said:


> it looks like something you might see in a newspaper.



How exactly is that an insult?

I think I don't really give a shit if the Vita sells more than the 3DS, just so long as it sells well so it can get continued support.

Also, you all know if this article was "3DS is destined to sell better than Vita", you'd all be nodding your head in agreement until your neck snapped.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 24, 2011)

RoMee said:


> > *The Nintendo 3DS is certainly not going to take the Vita out with N64 ports and tired, worn series.*
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this, Nintendo needs new IP



+1 Romee. Nintendo has a huge market that it only half satisfies. They need to make more of their games lingually available to non Japanese gamers. I love Nintendo and always will but the 3DS is up against some stiff competition and at the very least I hope it encourages new ips, not one, many. This competition can bring bright beginnings to new franchises and further technological advances in gaming control and preferences. I love both systems but I will not purchase a 3DS until a 3DS XL hits store shelves.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also, you all know if this article was "3DS is destined to sell better than Vita", you'd all be nodding your head in agreement until your neck snapped.


We never had a chance to read an article like that, everytime a new nintendo console is released, everyone predict the end of nintendo.
What I see, is that the sony fanboy are trolling a lot more than nintendo fanboy, maybe because of that "different audiences", who knows?


----------



## gameandmatch (Oct 24, 2011)

awssk8er said:


> Also, it's the same thing with the DS and PSP. I remember everyone predicted the PSP to destroy the DS. I had a DS, and remembered I could not wait until the PSP came out. On paper, the DS had no chance... but it all comes down to games, and look how that war turned out. Just remember, the DS had no games at first too.



Finally see that I am not the only person who remembers that. Will the Vita do better at sales in the beginning than the 3DS, highly possible. I really don't care though, I like the games that comes on both systems.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 24, 2011)

From what I see, we are all in the same audience.
I didn't believe there are "causal" and "hardcore" markets. That something some group people made up and some others had a jolly over it.
Which got completely out of hand and now companies have to work around it.

Ie, You tube There like teens and adults arguing and trolling which systems(not just these) is better with kids on both sides acting like they know
what they are talking about. I was  all day going through you tube videos.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 24, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:


> We never had a chance to read an article like that, everytime a new nintendo console is released, everyone predict the end of nintendo.
> What I see, is that the sony fanboy are trolling a lot more than nintendo fanboy, maybe because of that "different audiences", who knows?



It doesn't help that the N64 and the Gamecube were huge flops in comparison to their competition.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 24, 2011)

3DS just needs to get Mario Kart 3DS and Super Mario Land 3D, and it needs it fast. Those games are real system-sellers and will both sell MILLIONS in their first month. By then the 3DS is a decent competitor for the PSV, at the moment it totally isn't. PSV games obliterate the 3DS games atm.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 24, 2011)

awssk8er said:


> Also, it's the same thing with the DS and PSP. I remember everyone predicted the PSP to destroy the DS. I had a DS, and remembered I could not wait until the PSP came out. On paper, the DS had no chance... but it all comes down to games, and look how that war turned out. Just remember, the DS had no games at first too.


QFT


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd be more inclined to believe IGN's predictions for the future if they had been able to predict how bad they suck and fixed it before it happened.

Anyways, like i've always said. The games make a console/handheld, not the hardware (the hardware just sets the limitations).
The 3DS is finally starting to get some more good games. By the time the Vita launches, the library for the 3DS should be pretty decent.







KingVamp said:


> From what I see, we are all in the same audience.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, my first handheld was a Nintendo Game Boy, ever since I was a small kid, Nintendo was the only handheld manufacturer, up until the DS and I've never been disappointed with their consoles. Sony just joined the handheld market a while ago compared to Nintendo at least, the PSP never atracted me much, what I seek in a handheld, is nice platformers (metroid for example) and rpgs, mostly the later, be it a home console or a handheld, I just want good rpgs, and for those, Nintendo never disappointed me, I always had dozens of rpgs for Game Boy, GBC, GBA and NDS, so I'm sure it'll be the same for the 3DS, I don't care about FPS games, I only like a few of them, like Bortherlands (and that has some rpg elements) and it's only the PC version, I wouldn't be able to play an FPS on a handheld it just doesnt feel right since you need to concentrate when playing an FPS and unless you're sitting you wouldn't be able to play that kind of game properly, I like to play my games at any time, be it while I walk, while I sit and while I'm in class (heh, I used to do it sometimes under the desk while I was in school. =P)... Anyway, I think they're different consoles, 3DS is Nintendo so it's targets are most likely older gamers (the ones that owned one of their systems before), or young kids, while the Vita is more for the new cool rad teenager gamers or spoiled kids. Although I'm saying all this, I have no problems with buying a Vita if it gets decent portable rpgs. =3

And yeah, IGN went down in my opinion, thats a really bad article to post in a gamming website.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

It's funny that everyone believes that the DS sold because it had better games and not because it was appealing to casuals.

I guess ignorance is bliss.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's funny that everyone believes that the DS sold because it had better games and not because it was appealing to casuals.
> 
> I guess ignorance is bliss.


Um... no. The stupid word for gaming wasn't even around 'till the 7 gen consoles.

It sold because it was a good portable.It had a lot of good games that lot of people played.
I can't believe you even try to play that.

What I think "casual" and "hardcore"  are you either play a lot of games or you didn't.

Ok, someone need to make a thread on this causal and "hardcore" stuff.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's funny that everyone believes that the DS sold because it had better games and not because it was appealing to casuals.
> 
> I guess ignorance is bliss.


I always found DS games not as high-quality as PSP ones. No offense, but it just feels that way. DS games have low resolutions which make a supposed good game look bleak.

And most gamers out there are casuals.

BTW, I hardly trust IGN. Once they made a pro-3DS article, and now this. This is also at their PSP section - so expect the article to be this way.


----------



## prowler (Oct 25, 2011)

KingVamp should work at IGN.


KingVamp said:


> Um... no. The stupid word for gaming wasn't even around 'till the 7 gen consoles.


How wrong you are.


----------



## lenitao (Oct 25, 2011)

IGN is getting more and more insane as time passes...

how can a console that has exclusives like Pokemon, Mario, Zelda and many others possibly lose to PsVita

especially after the dominance of the Ds over the Psp, sounds insane, if hardcore fans want portable hardcore games and graphics, why didn't they sent Psp and it's hardcore software sales high?


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's funny that everyone believes that the DS sold because it had better games and not because it was appealing to casuals.
> 
> I guess ignorance is bliss.



People still care about sales?

If I relied on sales info my room would be pimped out in guns and apple products.
I prefer quality and fun over good sales.

No one should be able to deny the simplicity and ease of use of the DS make it appeal to a broader crowd.
Not to mention the fact it's from the family company, Nintendo.
That's just...common sense.

The enter marketing campaign for the DS was catered towards casuals. Doesn't change the fact the DS game library beats the crap out of the PSP game library.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Um... no. The stupid word for gaming wasn't even around 'till the 7 gen consoles.
> 
> It sold because it was a good portable.It had a lot of good games that lot of people played.
> I can't believe you even try to play that.
> ...



I forgot, the Wii and DS are so underpowered that they're not 7th gen consoles. MY BAD.

Also, that was a joke, so wipe the tears of anger from your face and delete that portion of your angry post.

If you don't think Nintendo used a casual appeal to sell record amounts of consoles then you are incredibly blind. If they didn't then they'd be stuck with less sales than the Gamecube.

And the DS vs. PSP in terms of library is open for opinion, but marketing tactics are not.


----------



## prowler (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2011)

Fanboyism aside, it all comes down to opinion.
Both consoles are made up of gimmicks, some more obvious than others (back touch panel, lol), but they both have a promising game library coming.



prowler_ said:


>


Cool, optional help.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> Fanboyism aside, it all comes down to opinion.
> Both consoles are made up of gimmicks, some more obvious than others (back touch panel, lol), but they both have a promising game library coming.
> 
> 
> ...


"insert pic of someone clicking no"
I don't understand his point there...

You can say no and it not like you get the full reward.

It convenient for some people who would just go to internet to look it up or finding cheats for any game anyway .


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> "insert pic of someone clicking no"
> I don't understand his point there...
> 
> You can say no and it not like you get the full reward.
> ...



I think prowler was trying to highlight how Nintendo is beginning to make their games accommodate the "casual" or "less talented" crowd of gaming.

And the difference between the guide in Nintendo games (what is it called, Super Guide or something?) and a strategy guide is that the Super Guide actually does it for you, a strategy guide just gives you tips and pointers. It's like having a friend to tell you to do X to complete Y and having your friend take the controller and do X for you to reach Y.

I think the Super Guide is kinda stupid honestly, especially considering games do normally have things called "difficulty options". Maybe it's a bit harder to implement in a platformer but maybe make Easy a little more forgiving (like more lives or even no lives, maybe change some physics to make your jumps easier to longer and make some tricks easier to pull off) and Hard less forgiving (less lives, harsher penalties, etc).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think prowler was trying to highlight how Nintendo is beginning to make their games accommodate the "casual" or "less talented" crowd of gaming.


Accessible games =/= Bad idea


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 25, 2011)

Or we could just remove the Super Guide altogether, that would work. That way they actually have to figure it out for once.

I'm sorry, but it is my solemn and wholehearted opinion that if you cant learn to play a game decently, and you have to rely on something like that to actually clear it, you shouldn't own or be playing it. I'm not one for bailing people out if they can figure it out on their own.

I think a great deal of this will be determined on the reputation of the two companies. Sony's has been kinda racketed lately, Nintendo's is more or less the same, except coming from the stance of the non-casuals. Not saying that there isn't anything wrong with casuals, but crapware and stuff wont sell as well as a Casual game with 1st Party characters and whatnot in it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Or we could just remove the Super Guide altogether, that would work. That way they actually have to figure it out for once.
> 
> I'm sorry, but it is my solemn and wholehearted opinion that if you cant learn to play a game decently, and you have to rely on something like that to actually clear it, you shouldn't own or be playing it. I'm not one for bailing people out if they can figure it out on their own.


And what a silly idea that is. Why would you want to remove a feature that makes the game more accessible to casuals without hampering regular players?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> Accessible games =/= Bad idea



I'd like the game to be accessible without it playing itself. Like I can go play CoD on max difficulty and give myself a challenge or I can play it on lowest difficulty if I don't feel up to a real challenge or my skill level isn't high enough to play it on max.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> > Accessible games =/= Bad idea
> ...


For platformers, you can't have a system like that. Adding infinite lives as part of a difficulty system wouldn't do much good as the player would just keep dying without being penalized for it of course. I think Super Guide works fine for its purposes.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2011)

While we're at it, why not just remove the included guide booklet as well? Hell, represent basic menu options and HUD components with strange symbols and reverse the health and energy bars.

I'm sure that nothing but good things can come from removing helpful aspects in games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

soulx said:


> For platformers, you can't have a system like that. Adding infinite lives as part of a difficulty system wouldn't do much good as the player would just keep dying without being penalized for it of course. I think Super Guide works fine for its purposes.



Well, Nintendo are "true innovators of platformers". They can probably come up with a different system then I can. Maybe make the levels the same but the platforming a bit easier to some extent. I guess it'd take a lot of time to adjust the levels so that the platforms are closer or the times before X disappears or X deals turns on would take time, but hey, they craft their games with love, care, and time. Right?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > For platformers, you can't have a system like that. Adding infinite lives as part of a difficulty system wouldn't do much good as the player would just keep dying without being penalized for it of course. I think Super Guide works fine for its purposes.
> ...


But if Super Guide works fine, what's the point of adding an entire new system?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

soulx said:


> But if Super Guide works fine, what's the point of adding an entire new system?



It just seems kinda silly for the help system to be basically someone giving up and having the game play itself.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > But if Super Guide works fine, what's the point of adding an entire new system?
> ...


It's just another option, like a limited easy mode if you need it. Not that you ever would, but it's an option if you do.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > But if Super Guide works fine, what's the point of adding an entire new system?
> ...


After the game shows you how to complete, the player has the option to do it by their self or skip the level. I doubt even Nintendo would be able to devise a better help system than that for platformers.


----------



## bowser (Oct 25, 2011)

soulx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


Yeah but if it was a hard level, being shown how to complete it wouldn't necessarily make it easier to finish.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 25, 2011)

bowser said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Then skip the level.


----------



## Arras (Oct 25, 2011)

soulx said:


> bowser said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


All of this. If you use it to skip the level, you get a bronze instead of a gold star, to show you you should clear that one yourself. It's useful for people who are not that good at playing games (AKA the Wii's target audience) and if you're good enough you won't even know it's there. I completed SMG2, all 242 stars and I didn't even know the Super Guide existed until I found it somewhere online.

Ontopic: I'm not sure about that. The 3DS didn't exactly have a great launch, but it should make up for that with the Mario games coming out. And if things are the same as with the DS and PSP, the 3DS will probably sell better in the long run because parents buy them for their kids. Never underestimate the casual market.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 30, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It just seems kinda silly for the help system to be basically someone giving up and having the game play itself.



The whole point of the help system is to allow you to skip this hard part in order to go on to the more "fun" parts, Think of it this way: If your spending all day trying to finish the stupidly hard boss who has like 3 freaking insta gib attacks that he spams all day JUST so you can enjoy the next level which is a fun shooting/platforming/racing .etc level then dont you think its fair to give people a choice if they want to fight the boss or be shown a effective way of beating it/ beating it for them?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 30, 2011)

Well since IGN is all knowing and basically God, it must be true!


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 30, 2011)

So, how much were they paid to say that?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 30, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> So, how much were they paid to say that?



Seriously... I believe PS Vita could out sell 3DS due to them learning from Nintendo's mistakes, but really? Saying stuff like that will make many people who trust IGN fall into a thought that 3DS sucks.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > So, how much were they paid to say that?
> ...


To be blunt with you, IGN sucks. IGN is too biased and blog-like, rather than a newsing site.

Perfect Example


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 30, 2011)

IGN has sadly been going down hill for a while, it seems they rarely even review anything in a timely fashion anymore. Then they have stuff like this, and the schizophrenic nature of the 3DS site (On the same day, they literally had "The 3DS is doomed" and "Why you should buy a 3DS today" WTH?). While I do think the Vita will be more popular then the PSP, I think it will also sell really well in the beginning and then drop off, much like the PSP did. There is no way the 3DS isn't selling well this xmas with Mario, Sonic, and Mario Kart. So it's going to be a long way away from any huge dominance for Vita. Is it going to be closer then DS vs PSP? Yes. Is one going to blow away the other sales wise? Probably not.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 30, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...



This. IGN is truly more a blog site, than a review, or news site. Not to mention that they get paid to say stuff. Corporations pay them to give games a positive review. Games that aren't paid for, either get a decent or crappy review, or no review at all.


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 30, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > So, how much were they paid to say that?
> ...


That's my point. They are so biased. They praise one console and just bash the other. OR they praise one, then bash it when they get paid.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 30, 2011)

ron975 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > omgpwn666 said:
> ...




I wonder how much nintendo paid for this http://ds.ign.com/articles/121/1211055p1.html


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Oct 30, 2011)

its kindof true honestly, Nintendo can't jst keep making remakes/ports. I actually want to see New games come in to the 3DS, I mean yeah there are new games coming and all, but they'res going to be ALOT of N64 ports to the 3DS. i cansee it.


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 30, 2011)

RoMee said:


> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


That's what i'm saying. It seems IGN will have a good article for anything if someone pays them.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 30, 2011)

Brought to you by, the same website who brought you fantastic masterpieces such as:
"What Zelda can learn from Skyrim"
"What Nintendo can learn from Catherine"


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, I thought there was enough whining about how the Vita was doing a 180 from being great to being bad due to people finding out the battery isn't as great as people hoped, games requiring memory cards to even play, yadda yadda yadda, yet here we have IGN (whom most take news from with a grain of salt) saying it'll beat the 3DS, and people jump on board with that as if it's truth. Yes, people take that kind of turn with Nintendo, but it can't be ignored that people also do that with Sony. Both are *EQUALLY* guilty in that department.

Can it beat the 3DS? Yes, it can.
Is that guaranteed? No, it is not.

Until it is in the hands of the majority of gamers, whom make the true judgement, no one can say how the tide will turn.


----------



## mori123 (Oct 30, 2011)

While i still do not own a 3ds i am tempted by the marios quite a bit, As those are great games but i expect a new iteration of it sometime next spring so i will wait for the Second ed 3ds, And i do plan to Buy a Vita on Launch, So there you have it i expect like 5 iterations of 3ds, and  minor tweaks on Sonys portable they at least tend to make them well, My psp -1000 still works fine. My original Ds lite not so much..


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 30, 2011)

awssk8er said:


> I saw this on Nintendo3DSBlog...
> 
> I don't take things like this seriously, because they're obviously trolling.* It just made me lose respect for IGN.*
> 
> ...


You HAD respect for IGN!?
Anyway they only give good reviews to whoever pays them...


----------



## godreborn (Oct 30, 2011)

didn't they say the same thing about the ps3 in relation to the wii before launch?


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 30, 2011)

mori123 said:


> While i still do not own a 3ds i am tempted by the marios quite a bit, As those are great games but i expect a new iteration of it sometime next spring so i will wait for the Second ed 3ds, And i do plan to Buy a Vita on Launch, So there you have it i expect like 5 iterations of 3ds, and  minor tweaks on Sonys portable they at least tend to make them well, My psp -1000 still works fine. My original Ds lite not so much..



Er What? PSPs die a hell of a lot easier. A DS can get hit by a truck and still be playable.
A PSP gets hit by a truck and you then have 50,000 unplayable PSP bits of chinese plastic crap all over the road. I like my PSP, but the quality is junk compared to the DS.

Also
DS
DSL
DSi/XL

PSP1000
PSP2000
PSP3000

???
They both have multiple versions with few changes. It's not uncommon.


I'm likely to get a Vita at launch like I did my 3DS. It's guaranteed some good games. Might as well have one for when they come out, like my 3DS.
I could care less about the device itself though.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Er What? PSPs die a hell of a lot easier. A DS can get hit by a truck and still be playable.
> A PSP gets hit by a truck and you then have 50,000 unplayable PSP bits of chinese plastic crap all over the road. I like my PSP, but the quality is junk compared to the DS.



I didnt know the DS was made out of titanium  
also I can tell how great the quality of my DSL is by the broken hinge, yet my launch PSP 1000 is still working fine


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 30, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Er What? PSPs die a hell of a lot easier. A DS can get hit by a truck and still be playable.
> ...



Maybe the DS phat. Can't say about the later revisions.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 30, 2011)

AndroidDem0man said:


> its kindof true honestly, Nintendo can't jst keep making remakes/ports. I actually want to see New games come in to the 3DS, I mean yeah there are new games coming and all, but they'res going to be ALOT of N64 ports to the 3DS. i cansee it.


So you can see it? Great! Tell me what N64 ports will come to the 3DS. Pretty please 

About games trying to appeal to casuals with guides: Yesterday I was playing Uncharted 3 and I came to a puzzle on a wall. I didn't understand what I was supposed to do with it. After a while a message appeared: "Show the solution to this puzzle?" Something similar happens in L.A. Noire. It's not only Nintendo doing this and I don't see anything bad here.

On topic: The PSV outselling the 3DS is a possibility. Maybe it will, maybe it will not. No one can know for sure. Both systems have their pros and cons. These kind of "articles" are better when closed. They are populist.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 30, 2011)

Gosh, I remember the bad batch of DSLs. The hinge breaking problems, the L/R buttons dying, and screens dying were all damn fucking common. Everyone was going on about their hinges breaking and whatnot. Nope, that didn't happen. Nope, my DSL didn't die after 4 years, and my PSP is totally not alive even though it's a near launch 1000 model. NOPE. How many bad batches had the PSP had? Probably a few, but none of them were as bad as the bad batches Nintendo had.


----------



## prowler (Oct 30, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Er What? PSPs die a hell of a lot easier. A DS can get hit by a truck and still be playable.
> A PSP gets hit by a truck and you then have 50,000 unplayable PSP bits of chinese plastic crap all over the road. I like my PSP, but the quality is junk compared to the DS.


Loving the typical Nintendo fanboy *IGN*orance in this post.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 30, 2011)

I can only see the Vita outselling the 3DS in Japan only, seriously this thing doesn't have the gaming support in the West like in Japan.  Like I always say with the PSP, the PSP is good and is worth the buy, but if you want the best bang for what it's worth you have to import games as well as play domestic titles, the Vita will be the same with extra hardcore gaming support.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 31, 2011)

Only problem is trolling-like statements like "I know the 3ds is getting games, but they all seem to be like/going to be like 64 port/remakes." when most of the psv
line up is full of ps3 ports.



Seriously? You see a lot of 64 remakes/ports?


----------



## junkerde (Oct 31, 2011)

cost alot just like when 3ds came out but i see vita being more succesful than 3DSh!tpiece.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Er What? PSPs die a hell of a lot easier. A DS can get hit by a truck and still be playable.
> ...


Titanium is a very brittle element. A truck would shatter a pure titanium DS much like this PSP we are talking about.

At any rate though, IGN is indeed a bunch of trolling liars. Anyone who listens to them wholesomely is a little special.


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 31, 2011)

@Everyone complain 3DS only appeals to 'casual' market / younger kids:

[yt]7syUCw-RgAI[/yt]

Look causal to you?


----------



## emigre (Oct 31, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> @Everyone complain 3DS only appeals to 'casual' market / younger kids:
> 
> Look causal to you?



No. No it doesn't. Does it actually look appealing?


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes. Yes it does. In fact, I'm pretty sure there's a lengthened version with more games but I can't find it.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 31, 2011)

I actually find it true since I "kinda" liked the 3ds but there are not so many games that interested me..
but we'll just have too see what happens....


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 31, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Yes. Yes it does. In fact, I'm pretty sure there's a lengthened version with more games but I can't find it.


I think the 60 games video I posted on the last page would have be a better commercial.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2011)

emigre said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > @Everyone complain 3DS only appeals to 'casual' market / younger kids:
> ...


yes
because Im a hardcore mature gamer (like u) who also likes kirby


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 31, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> yes
> because Im a hardcore mature gamer (like u) who also likes kirby



Then you can buy a Wii?

Honestly, last gen's Kirby games were pretty underwhelming. Super Star Ultra was basically just a remake, Squeak Squad was meh, Canvas Curse wasn't even Kirby, and I have yet to try Mass Attack. The Wii, on the other hand, had Epic Yarn (not really a Kirby game but still a good game) and Return to Dreamland (which I also have yet to try but people say it's pretty good). But counting on the 3DS for Kirby games seems a bit silly.


----------



## emigre (Oct 31, 2011)

The problem I had with the advert Wizerak was for the most part, the games shown were either ports and remakes. OoT was on the N64, MGS was on the PS2 and SSFIV is on the 360/PS3. Than you've got RE:Merceneries is an extra mode in RE4 and 5 made into its own game and Ridge Racer. It has been an underwhelming first year for the 3DS and you can't sell a console which relies on ports and remakes. I honestly see no reason to pick up 3DS as of now bar Shadow Wars.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > yes
> ...


I already bought a Wii
Actually, I'm not too much into Kirby games
I was just joking emigre because he always says "Im a hardcore mature gamer who plays harcore mature games"


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2011)

emigre said:


> The problem I had with the advert Wizerak was for the most part, the games shown were either ports and remakes. OoT was on the N64, MGS was on the PS2 and SSFIV is on the 360/PS3. Than you've got RE:Merceneries is an extra mode in RE4 and 5 made into its own game and Ridge Racer. It has been an underwhelming first year for the 3DS and you can't sell a console which relies on ports and remakes. I honestly see no reason to pick up 3DS as of now bar Shadow Wars.


Are these better?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 1, 2011)

Saw the first ad, and my thoughts...

"I want something to surf the net": It's called a tablet.

"I need something portable that can stream Netflix": It's called a tablet.

"I'm looking for like a rad gaming system, you know, like I can take on the road with me": Um, a DS? A PSP? A GBA? All of them are cheaper and all of them have larger and better libraries, plus cheaper games.

"I want to have a little fun with my friends": I totally feel like spending almost $400 on two 3DS just for just two systems. Also, like multiplayer gaming? It's called a console. Go buy a Wii, a Xbox 360, a PS3, whatever.

Also, good to know this obviously wasn't a launch ad.


----------



## emigre (Nov 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> "I want to have a little fun with my friends":



Booze+Class A drugs+lube-= A little fun with my friends.


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Saw the first ad, and my thoughts...
> 
> "I want something to surf the net": It's called a tablet.
> 
> "I need something portable that can stream Netflix": It's called a tablet.



£200



> "I'm looking for like a rad gaming system, you know, like I can take on the road with me": Um, a DS? A PSP? A GBA? All of them are cheaper and all of them have larger and better libraries, plus cheaper games.



At LEAST £50



> "I want to have a little fun with my friends": I totally feel like spending almost $400 on two 3DS just for just two systems. Also, like multiplayer gaming? It's called a console. Go buy a Wii, a Xbox 360, a PS3, whatever.



£125 (if not, more)

=£375+

£375 > £125 (for a 3DS)

Why spend triple the amount of money?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Saw the first ad, and my thoughts...
> 
> "I want something to surf the net": It's called a tablet.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if any of that was even closely valid, especially buying a console just to play mutiplayer. 

Honestly, would you have thought the same thing if the girl pick up a psv at the end?


----------

